# Neue AIO für Ryzen 5800x



## Matze135 (25. Januar 2021)

Hallo.
Ich hab mir einen Ryzen 5800x Gekauft und hab jetzt noch einen Broken 2 als Kühler.
Jetzt Überlege ich ob ich den Luftkühler gegen eine AIO Tausche.
Wirklich viel Ahnung hab ich von den Wasserkühlungen nicht. Ich hab jetzt etwas Gelesen und Videos geschaut, und hab mir 2 Ausgesucht. Ausser die Längere Garantie und Höherer Preis bei NZXT, sehe ich jetzt keinen Großen Unterschied. Oder Liege ich da jetzt Falsch ?
Welche ist nach eurer Meinung her besser ?
Ich lege keinen Großen Wert auf RGB oder das der PC Absolut leise sein muß.






						NZXT Kraken X63 (RL-KRX63-01) ab € 145,91 (2023) | PC Games Hardware (PCGH) Preisvergleich / Deutschland: Preisvergleich
					

Aktuell, fundiert und übersichtlich: PC Games Hardware berichtet über Grafikkarten, CPUs, PC-Spiele und Gamer-PCs. Im Extreme Forum bekommen Sie PC-Hilfe.




					preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de
				



oder





						be quiet! Pure Loop 240mm (BW006) ab € 92,78 (2023) | PC Games Hardware (PCGH) Preisvergleich / Deutschland: Preisvergleich
					

Aktuell, fundiert und übersichtlich: PC Games Hardware berichtet über Grafikkarten, CPUs, PC-Spiele und Gamer-PCs. Im Extreme Forum bekommen Sie PC-Hilfe.




					preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de
				




Mein Gehäuse:





						Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev. B anthrazit, schallgedämmt (NXDS1AB) | PC Games Hardware (PCGH) Preisvergleich / Deutschland: Preisvergleich
					

Aktuell, fundiert und übersichtlich: PC Games Hardware berichtet über Grafikkarten, CPUs, PC-Spiele und Gamer-PCs. Im Extreme Forum bekommen Sie PC-Hilfe.




					preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de
				




Danke.


----------



## Cosmas (26. Januar 2021)

Mieses Gehäuse...Airflow Krüppel, mit nicht grade prächtigen Lüftern und damit garantiert ne gute Heizung.

Du brauchst da auf jeden Fall ne Lüfter-Vollbestückung mit guten Lüftern die auch ordentlich Druck machen.
Daher ist die NZXT Kraken schonmal besser, ausserdem ist der 5800X nen Hitzkopf, daher sind 280mm auch angesagt.
Natürlich ginge auch ne BQ! PL280 mit anderen Lüftern.
240er sind bei dem Hitzkopf grenzwertig, erst recht in Gehäusen mit eher bescheidenem Airflow, von daher sollte es mindestens ne 280er sein.

Den Bro(c)ken 2 sollteste da nicht verwenden, nicht ohne ne Menge guter Lüfter zu verbauen die gut Frischluft reinpressen und gut abführen, das packt der sonst nicht ohne das die CPU drosselt, siehe auch:





						R7 5800x zu warm mit brocken 3
					

Hallo Leute ich muss euch mal um eure Meinung bitten. Ich bin überfragt bei den Temperaturen die ich messe.  Idel: 50-60° nach win boot Nach einiger Zeit nur desktop 40° Timespy cpu bei ca 4850mhz aber dann spikes -1000mhz wenn die CPU über 90° geht.  Dann mal battlefield 5 1080p alles hoch. Cpu...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Silent Wings 3 mit max 1600RPM oder die Noctua NF-A 14 oder auch recht gut und günstig: die Arctic P14.

Gute WLP ist ebenfalls anzuraten, also Arctic MX-4 (2019 Edition) oder besser, also alles über 8W/mK.

Flüssigmetall geht bei den meisten nicht, da die alle Kupferböden haben, was mit dem FM reagiert, das geht nur, wenn der Boden vernickelt ist.


----------



## Matze135 (26. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Tips. Ich werde die Lüfter mir mal Anschauen.
Den Beitrag mit dem Broken hab ich gesehen, darum war ich am Überlegen.
Wärmeleitpaste ,Arctic Silver 5, hab ich noch hier.


----------



## Stefan_96 (31. Januar 2021)

Servus,

AIO: NZXT X62 Kraken 280er Radiator
WLP: Revoltec Diamond Thermal Grease
Case: NZXT S340 mit voller NZXT Gehäuselüfter Bestückung
CPU: Ryzen 5800x @ 4850 Mhz Boost bzw. 4550 Mhz Allcore (CB, AVX etc.)
Idle: 33 bis 35 Grad
Gaming: 55 bis 70 Grad
100% Stresstest Allcore: 84 bis 86 Grad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimm für den Ryzen 5800x eine 280er AIO. NZXT kann ich dir persönlich empfehlen. Habe die X62 seit 2017 im Einsatz. Läuft, ist sehr leise (Pumpe) und schaut optisch sehr gut aus (für mich am Besten, ist aber Geschmackssache). Einbau grundsätzlich kinderleicht.

Sollte es doch eine Luftkühlung werden, so nimm den Dark Rock 4 Pro. Liefert ähnliche Werte einer guten 280er AIO.

VG Stefan


----------

